
A wrapper of pandas.DataFrame to support better stock statistics and indicators - kaelzhang
https://github.com/kaelzhang/stock-pandas
======
kaelzhang
I extend the pandas.DataFrame indexing with the support of a simple DSL
directive.

Hope you guys enjoy that.

For now, it only supports several stock indicators, but it is fully
extendable, a bunch of new indicators are on the way.

